# How Would You Respond to This?



## ChrisBird (Dec 17, 2009)

I got this message on facebook today.

"cubing does not make you important to society. it makes you a reject from said society. if you cant see this than you are in trouble because you probably wont accomplish anything in your life, and will die lonely and sad realizing that i am right. so why dont you go sit in a corner, and cry yourself to sleep knowing your cube is your only friend"

This really annoys me, but instead of responding with a 3 page essay/rant, I would like to see what you guys think about what this guy said.

~Chris


----------



## anythingtwisty (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't waste your time.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 17, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> I got this message on facebook today.
> 
> "cubing does not make you important to society. it makes you a reject from said society. if you cant see this than you are in trouble because you probably wont accomplish anything in your life, and will die lonely and sad realizing that i am right. so why dont you go sit in a corner, and cry yourself to sleep knowing your cube is your only friend"
> 
> ...



"Flaming does not make you important to society. it makes you a reject from said society. if you cant see this than you are in trouble because you probably wont accomplish anything in your life, and will die lonely and sad realizing that i am right. so why dont you go sit in a corner, and cry yourself to sleep knowing your computer. is your only friend"


----------



## Edward (Dec 17, 2009)

Block and ignore.

OR

Get your hot girlfriend to send him a message saying STFU.


----------



## Toad (Dec 17, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I got this message on facebook today.
> ...



+1 but add a little heart on the end <3


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't have a Facebook.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 17, 2009)

I would reply... but I wouldn't rant. Something brief showing that you don't care about what this person has said, then block them.


----------



## (R) (Dec 17, 2009)

^^what he said


----------



## TioMario (Dec 17, 2009)

"Is just a hobbie man, take it easy and go ("F" word) yourself"


----------



## Logan (Dec 17, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> I would reply... but I wouldn't rant. Something brief showing that you don't care about what this person has said, then block them.





(R) said:


> ^^what he said



lol. Charlie's a girl.


----------



## shelley (Dec 17, 2009)

If you know what his favorite hobby/pastime is, just substitute that for the word "cubing" and send the message right back to him. Then block and ignore.


----------



## (R) (Dec 17, 2009)

lol i ment ispinz, but charlie had to postt at the same time *sigh*


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 17, 2009)

(R) said:


> lol i ment ispinz, but charlie had to postt at the same time *sigh*


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2009)

lolwut. Is there not a flagging system on facebook or something?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 17, 2009)

Personally, id probably just send him a one sentence response saying you agree with him. He may have gone way too far, but his overall point (cubing not adding anything to society) is fairly correct. I would then ask what he has done recently to benifit society as a whole.


----------



## JL58 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cubing by itself might not add much to the society but it still has many personal/individual benefits:
- eye hand coordination
- training for muscular memory (skill that could be applied to many other activities)
- feeling of achievement through hard learning curves and discipline
- social (cyber) interaction with a herd of mostly behaving people on this forum

I would certainly not dismiss any of those. They are all part of building our characters and personalities.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 17, 2009)

Basically he's going off the "cubing is gay" opinion. I'm surprised the phrase "you have no life" wasn't used. Honestly I wouldn't waste my breath. You know he's "cool" and "edgy" and all that happy crap, and that you're "lame" and "have no life". You know better.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 17, 2009)

lol sean. Chris, there's no point in arguing with him. If you continue to argue, you're just adding more fuel to the fire.



shelley said:


> If you know what his favorite hobby/pastime is, just substitute that for the word "cubing" and send the message right back to him. Then block and ignore.



he collects guns and knives...nothing really useful either.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 17, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Don't waste your time.



Best course of action...it's not even worthy of response. Sadly, people fear/reject that which they do not understand.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't stoop to his level. He obviously feels the need to make someone else feel inferior in order feel good about himself, so let him have his glory. His words really don't mean anything, so don't let them bother you. I would definitely say you need to respond. Send him a short message but don't flame him. Be polite, maybe he'll realize that you actually are a better person than he thought you were.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 17, 2009)

I would just ignore it, unless I knew who sent it. 
Cubing isn't supposed to do anything to society, it's a hobby. Some idiots like the one that sent you this message assume that cubing is all we have time for, and cubing is all we do. Well, for most of us that is isn't the case, but if it is all you do, THEN you go in the corner and cry.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't use facebook?

Otherwise just ignore it.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just ignore it.



Zane_C said:


> ...Well, for most of us that is isn't the case, but if it is all you do, THEN you go in the corner and cry.



*Goes in corner and cries*


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 17, 2009)

i would tell them they spelled then wrong...


----------



## Caedus (Dec 17, 2009)

Send him either this or this picture with a little heart <3.


----------



## fariq (Dec 17, 2009)

I would respond with either 2 of these short messages. 

1) haha

2) SO?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 17, 2009)

Chill Pill...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 17, 2009)

spam him with FB messages


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 18, 2009)

Spoiler



link him to 10chan, or on.nimp.org, or lemonparty, or something similar.
Maybe even encyclopediadramatica.com/offended




Protip: Don't actually go to those sites yourself.


----------



## peterbat (Dec 18, 2009)

Just make sure he doesn't find out that there's a whole speedsolving thread devoted to his wall post...


----------



## Muesli (Dec 18, 2009)

4Chan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could not...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 18, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Don't stoop to his level. He obviously feels the need to make someone else feel inferior in order feel good about himself, so let him have his glory. His words really don't mean anything, so don't let them bother you. I would definitely say you need to respond. Send him a short message but don't flame him. Be polite, maybe he'll realize that you actually are a better person than he thought you were.



Perhaps, but this is facebook we're talking about after all =p It's almost as bad as a youtube commenting section


----------



## Escher (Dec 18, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> I got this message on facebook today.
> 
> "cubing does not make you important to society. it makes you a reject from said society. if you cant see this than you are in trouble because you probably wont accomplish anything in your life, and will die lonely and sad realizing that i am right. so why dont you go sit in a corner, and cry yourself to sleep knowing your cube is your only friend"
> 
> ...



He isn't worth your time or effort. Delete the message, delete/block him.
Seriously, if he has nothing better to do than criticise somebody with an interesting hobby then he really is in far, far worse a position. Ignore him and anybody who says anything similar.

Or you could go and kick his ass.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 18, 2009)

If I were you, find witty things that he can't respond to and most likely make him angry. Then wait for a reply. Then reply again and _then_ block.


----------



## JL58 (Dec 18, 2009)

Why would you do that instead of using the opportunity to turn him around towards looking up to cubers???


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 18, 2009)

O.K. 
I go to an all boys school, so masculinity is a huge part of how a bunch of kids, mostly jerks, behave. The environment breeds homophobes that say things like 
"That's so gay" and they talk about girls disrespectfully and stuff. Let me start by saying, The guy who sent this e-mail is definitely one of those people. So first of, he will not respect you and he certainly won't look look up to you, or anyone of "your nature". Also, insults are a bad course of action because in his mind -Cubers = Nerds and Nerds = Lowest level of society. He will constantly bring up how you "Don't have a life" or "How your cube is your only friend." And no amount of convincing will change that. I've learned the best course of action is to simply infuriate him. I typically use sarcasm in this sort of situation. Try saying something like "Your like the coolest person ever, getting on facebook to and actually taking the time to write up a message, with the only goal of making me feel bad, but it's ok, I forgive you. "


How can someone reply to that? Your making them acknowledge how dumb their message was and how little you care.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 18, 2009)

Does he have a girlfriend?
If so, I think where you know you should take it from there. Show you've done things socially 

Nah. I'd take it to the scaredy cat in person. Beat him down if he tries to say it to your face.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 18, 2009)

4Chan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy ****! I went to the last one. WTF??????? I think I'm scarred for life.


----------



## JL58 (Dec 18, 2009)

lol. I really like that one. ^^


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 18, 2009)

Link him to this thread.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 18, 2009)

He's randomly babbling about Arabian Female Terrorists, so I won't be trying to confront him, seeing as he is scraping the bottom of the IQ barrel.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Dec 18, 2009)

How about ignoring it? Instead of following your peers (whom I thought better of; c'mon guys), just let it go. Especially if it is only an inbox. Delete it if it's a wall post. If he can't respect your hobbies, then you don't want somebody like that in your life.

EDIT: No insults either. Yeah, I saw that right after I originally posted.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 18, 2009)

Look at their profile. If they're into video games, say the same thing but replace "cubing" with "gaming".


----------



## Weston (Dec 18, 2009)

You should kick him in the bawls.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 18, 2009)

haha I know the guy Chris is arguing with personally (this guy goes to my school). He's a complete asswipe there's nothing you can do about it. He was born a douche.


----------



## piemaster (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with Weston.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 18, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> haha I know the guy Chris is arguing with personally (this guy goes to my school). He's a complete asswipe there's nothing you can do about it. He was born a douche.



Tell that to him please. Although Tim did sum it up quite nicely.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 18, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > haha I know the guy Chris is arguing with personally (this guy goes to my school). He's a complete asswipe there's nothing you can do about it. He was born a douche.
> ...



I'd rather tell him in person.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 18, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > waffle=ijm said:
> ...



Do it on facebook though so I stop getting notifications of him attempting himself to dig himself out of a grave of idiocy.


----------



## piemaster (Dec 18, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Hmm, maybe if we create a portal in the computer going to facebook to give him a hand digging himself out of a grave of idiocy.


----------



## teller (Dec 18, 2009)

What Shelley said, pretty much, but...

Why would this get under your skin? People that make douchey comments like that are an embarassment to themselves and others. You do not need to pour any gasoline onto his self-destructive fire.

But yeah, block and ignore. The punchline is that he needs you more than you need him.


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, you belong, and are adored by multiple societies: Youtube, this forum, and I'm sure that real society likes ya too.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 18, 2009)

Spam his profile, write offending things such as you are a (male reproductive organ) spam alot, then block, then post on his friends profiles that he is a [insert word here], block his friends, and say that [insert something that he finds to be fun here] is his only friend, spam his inbox, find his youtube profile if he has one, spam his channel comments, spam his message inbox, block his youtube, flag all of his vids, rate all of his vids 1star, report user, etc.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Dec 18, 2009)

iasimp1997 said:


> Spam his profile, write offending things such as you are a (male reproductive organ) spam alot, then block, then post on his friends profiles that he is a [insert word here], block his friends, and say that [insert something that he finds to be fun here] is his only friend, spam his inbox, find his youtube profile if he has one, spam his channel comments, spam his message inbox, block his youtube, flag all of his vids, rate all of his vids 1star, report user, etc.



Lol. You don't mess around.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 18, 2009)

Waffle's Minion said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Spam his profile, write offending things such as you are a (male reproductive organ) spam alot, then block, then post on his friends profiles that he is a [insert word here], block his friends, and say that [insert something that he finds to be fun here] is his only friend, spam his inbox, find his youtube profile if he has one, spam his channel comments, spam his message inbox, block his youtube, flag all of his vids, rate all of his vids 1star, report user, etc.
> ...



That seems way to excessive. Although if your looking for insults how about "It's hard to believe you beat out a billion others"


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 18, 2009)

Other cubers are your friends
This is very common on what 'weird' people say.
You have no life, go and get some friends, blah blah blah.



> you probably wont accomplish anything in your life


Score a new PB? Make a new WR? Make it in the newspapers?



> cubing does not make you important to society


It does, in the Cubing society



> and will die lonely and sad realizing that i am right


I say we will die in a nice hospital bed and say that you are WRONG



> so why dont you go sit in a corner, and cry yourself to sleep knowing your cube is your only friend



Knowing that the cube is only my friend is wrong. Correction- Cube=Life and knowing that makes me smile myself to sleep.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Dec 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> Or you could go and kick his ass.



Exactly what I had in mind. 




Ignoring don't do nothin. You gotta take it outside to resolve issues.

I've always wanted an excuse to fight some douchebags at my school....but sadly, they don't directly offend me


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 18, 2009)

Reply
" NO U "


----------



## brunson (Dec 18, 2009)

Block, ignore and defriend.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I got this message on facebook today.......
> ...



I'm with Rowan on this one Chris. Trust me, from experience this guy/kid will learn a lot from a good hiding. I like to call it pain related learning. Understand though, its not to be dished out lightly.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 18, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> I got this message on facebook today.
> 
> "cubing does not make you important to society. it makes you a reject from said society. if you cant see this than you are in trouble because you probably wont accomplish anything in your life, and will die lonely and sad realizing that i am right. so why dont you go sit in a corner, and cry yourself to sleep knowing your cube is your only friend"
> 
> ...



lol i asked if he had a girlfriend, and if he answers no im going to say "well i do and i cube.. a lot, i have it with me all the time, you on the other hand are an a-hole who is jealous because you dont have the mental capacity to solve the cube, and will die a lonely and sad person, now while you cry yourself to sleep, i will go play with my cube xP"


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Dec 18, 2009)

Conjecture that his mother is a prostitute and that he is the biological son of a hobo.

Also note you made more friends cubing than he did writing that little note of his. In fact, he just lost a friend.

Put a rotten fish in his locker.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 18, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> "cubing does not make you important to society. it makes you a reject from said society. if you cant see this than you are in trouble because you probably wont accomplish anything in your life, and will die lonely and sad realizing that i am right. so why dont you go sit in a corner, and cry yourself to sleep knowing your cube is your only friend"



"No, improper punctuation makes you a reject from said society."


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2009)

Block and ignore, you really shouldn't spend time thinking about things like this. I never do it either anymore unless there's a clear easy way to proove them wrong AND make them see they are wrong. In this case, it won't matter at all what you say, it's just a bully.
So do what I also do with people telling me cubing is lifeless, I would never get a girlfriend, I'd die as a virgin, I have no social skills, I should go and cry in a corner and kill myself, I just wasted blablabla seconds of their life, I'll never achieve anything in my life, and more boring stuff like that and just ignore it.
Srsly, don't spend time worrying about stuff like this or you will indeed achieve nothing in life because you'd be too busy dissing flamers...


----------



## Toad (Dec 18, 2009)

Erik said:


> Block and ignore, you really shouldn't spend time thinking about things like this. I never do it either anymore unless there's a clear easy way to proove them wrong AND make them see they are wrong. In this case, it won't matter at all what you say, it's just a bully.
> So do what I also do with people telling me cubing is lifeless, I would never get a girlfriend, I'd die as a virgin, I have no social skills, I should go and cry in a corner and kill myself, I just wasted blablabla seconds of their life, I'll never achieve anything in my life, and more boring stuff like that and just ignore it.
> Srsly, don't spend time worrying about stuff like this or you will indeed achieve nothing in life because you'd be too busy dissing flamers...



What he/she said ^


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 18, 2009)

Erik said:


> Block and ignore, you really shouldn't spend time thinking about things like this. I never do it either anymore unless there's a clear easy way to proove them wrong *AND make them see they are wrong.* In this case, it won't matter at all what you say, it's just a bully.
> So do what I also do with people telling me cubing is lifeless, I would never get a girlfriend, I'd die as a virgin, I have no social skills, I should go and cry in a corner and kill myself, I just wasted blablabla seconds of their life, I'll never achieve anything in my life, and more boring stuff like that and just ignore it.
> Srsly, don't spend time worrying about stuff like this or you will indeed achieve nothing in life because you'd be too busy dissing flamers...



Yeah, I don't think this person will ever 'see' that they are wrong. So I'll just drop it.


----------



## brunson (Dec 18, 2009)

Erik said:


> Srsly, don't spend time worrying about stuff like this or you will indeed achieve nothing in life because you'd be too busy dissing flamers...


Of course, Erik, you can always reply, "Annnd... what do you have a world record in?"


----------



## Dene (Dec 18, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could go and kick his ass.
> ...



And you're the reason why I hate society so much. People with nothing in their head just looking for a fight are the lowest people I know. They're all complete morons; I suspect you are no different.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 18, 2009)

I would go with the 3 page rant. =]


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 18, 2009)

This person is obviously trolling for a reaction. Ignoring someone IS a reaction. It shows that you've taken it personally enough that you don't have anything to reply with. I would strongly recommend replying with the exact opposite of what he wants, aka agreeing.


----------

